# Bargain 10/22



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was browsing at my favorite pawn shop/gun store the other day and saw a near new Ruger 10/22 for sale. The tag said $220 and I told the salesman the price was close to retail new. He said that all guns were 10% off which dropped the price to $200. I offered $190 tax included and stated that it was my high number. He just said "Not today."

I stopped back yesterday and the same guy was working and he recognized me. I placed $190 on the counter and said "Today?"

It turns out the gun is "as new in box" with paperwork, embroidered Ruger case, a 4x Simmons scope, and it had $58.00 worth of Ruger magazines unopened in the case with receipt from a local gun shop.

I think I did well.

GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a great deal, especially when you include the magazines.

Ruger has offered several versions of that package over the years with minor variations, and it's hard to beat for a bargain-priced ready-to-shoot .22 rifle system. Enjoy!


----------

